# Air-flo MSS



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

Does anybody know what a air-flor mss tailgate spreader is going for brand new?
Thanks.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Are you talking about a hydraulic spreader?


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

*airflo*

I dont no what they sell for but a buddy of mine gave me 2 mss and they realy work well i like the conveyer they are a strong tailgate unit


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

*Michael M*



paphillips;350365 said:


> Are you talking about a hydraulic spreader?


No, electric.


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Help with my MSS spreader*

I just bought a air flo mss spreader and i need to get a motor and rebuild the back end of the unit were can i get the diagram for that? 
Thanks


----------



## sherwin (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know what they go for new, probably $2400 or more, but they last forever. Money well spent. We always seem to need a tailgate for sand, or mixed specialty applications, and got sick of problems with other units. We have never had a problem with the MSS, and most parts can be found very easily at implement places and such. I would rather have 1 of these compared to 3 poly ones that can't handle the different products .


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

place I called said $3200 out the door. Thats with the 'good' controller, and some other $300 deflector option er something.


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

old post. but mss air flo spreaders are very good units. 

we have six now. two are in half tons. 2 in utv set ups. 1 in a 3/4 ton and a 1 in a 1 ton. all used.


----------

